# Red Tail



## direwolf (Oct 11, 2012)

Yesterday I posted here http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=20117 about Pepi chewing and licking her feet. I removed her aspen and put her back on fleece and since then she has stopped licking and chewing on her feet, which is great since they have started to heal. Just now I picked her up and the tip of her tail is a dark red color. It was pink-ish last night so maybe she could have bitten that also but I don't know why it is such a dark red color. It isn't bleeding as far as I can tell. Should I take her to the vet this upcoming week? Or do you think since I changed her from her aspen that she should be okay and it will heal?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad her feet are doing better with being back on fleece! I'm not really sure about the tail...it could be she got too enthusiastic with scratching it or something. It might also be due to her runny poops from the cottage cheese - kind of like when a baby's bottom gets red & sore from diarrhea or diaper rash. Did you see any obvious wounds on it, or just the color? I would just keep an eye on it, I guess, and see if it gets worse, gets better, or if you notice her bugging it at all. Is her poop starting to get better at all from changing her diet back to her normal kibble? I hope she's feeling better!


----------

